# Ebay



## ebayaddict (Sep 16, 2005)

Well as you can tell I love ebay! 
 I found some adorable sheets for my little girl but one thing I am unsure of if the color. It is bright oranges,pink,purples, woudl something look right for 10yo? I mean I do not want to over power her room and look toooo old,the have swirls on comforter,well maybe someone can understand what I am trying to say here. She likes girly things but not sure if swirls and birhgt colors is girly enough


----------



## HandyWoman (Sep 16, 2005)

im my opinion i never like bright colors i would keep them pretty pink and purples what color is her walls?
You know even comforters with flowers but not bold bright ones would be great for a girl,jsut something about swirls is not  pleasing to me maybe my age but i gues it would make me dizzy!


----------



## ebayaddict (Sep 16, 2005)

It is pink with a light purple celing yes we painted the celing but it looks awesome! 
You are are right I would get dizzy also lol 
I think i will stick more flowers and girly things swirls seem to be not to girly for me
Thanks for the advice I did find a pretty comforter there I think I will get it has a light look to it with some light colored flowers I think would match her better


----------



## HandyWoman (Sep 16, 2005)

that sounds much better!
And I LOVE ebay also!! Totally addicted there!


----------



## phillylandlord (Sep 29, 2005)

I've got three girls.  Seems like when they hit around 9 or 10 they sometimes get sick of overly girly stuff.  Ask her, maybe she's ready for a more grown up theme.  some 10 year olds still play with barbies and some seem older.  every kid is different.   maybe for ideas you could watch trading spaces boys v. girls, they have some really cool ideas on that show.
well, hope you don't mind me throwing in my two cents worth.


----------

